# SSL: PKIX path building failed



## TiME-SPLiNTER (19. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe mit einem Selbstzertifikat Probleme. Folgende Exception bekomme ich:


```
javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source)
	[...]
```

Ich habe viel im Internet dazu gelesen, aber irgendwie hab ich es nicht begriffen. Wie kann ich jetzt trotz allem die SSL-Verbindung nutzen? Mir ist egal, ob die Daten verschlüsselt übertragen werden oder nicht. Ich will einfach an die Daten unter der entsprechenden URL kommen .

Um Tipps und Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar .


----------



## stefan! (19. Feb 2011)

Du könntest dein Zertifikat im java trust store installieren: Andreas Sterbenz's Former Blog : Weblog dann sollte die Verbindung funktionieren


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (20. Feb 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Das habe ich auch schon durchgelesen. Aber wenn ich später meine Runnable-JAR verteile, soll das dann auch funktionieren. Und so wie ich das verstehe auf dieser Seite müsste dann jeder der mein Programm laufen lassen möchte selbst diese Schritte vornehmen. Deshalb ist das leider keine Option.

Hab auch gelesen, dass man den Truststore durch einen eigenen ersetzen kann im Programm. Aber ich blicke überhaupt nicht durch, wie das ganze Aufgebaut ist und für was ein Truststore da ist... am liebsten würde ich einfach alles ignorieren und den Content trotzdem über die URL laden. Wie gesagt, der Sicherheitsaspekt ist mir bei diesen Daten überhaupt nicht wichtig.


----------



## stefan! (21. Feb 2011)

Naja entweder du erzeugst programmatisch mittels o.g. Java Prog das File jssecacerts und gibst dies als eigenen Trust store in deinem Code an oder du schaltest SSL auf deinem Server ab, wenn es dir nicht um die Verschlüsselung geht  

Vielleicht gibt es noch elegantere Möglichkeiten aber die sind mir nicht bekannt


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (21. Feb 2011)

Es ist nicht mein Server, deshalb kann ich es nicht abschalten . Sonst hätte ich auch ein gültiges Zertifikat auf meinem Server .

Es muss doch eine sauberere Lösung geben . PHP ignoriert bei einer SSL-verbindung auch ein ungültiges Zertifikat und gibt mir den Inhalt zurück. Aber Java zickt da rum ...


----------

